# Heidi's Attitude Problem..aka..Growling when put into travel bag.



## Heidi+Michelle (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh once upon a time when I got Heidi, at 9 weeks, she was so cute and gentle and quiet. :innocent: We went shopping and she happily rode in her purse, under my arm. Going to restaurants, family events, airplanes, and more....she was so sweet and adaptable. 

However, since she has reached 12 weeks, and is finally beginning to enjoy walking and running around, this sweet "take me under your arm" attitude is gone.

Her once beloved bag is now a place where she throws a complete fit. Heidi never growled before, but now, before we go to the supermarket, or anywhere, she does a very agressive growl and fights it when I put her in. Obviously I can overpower her, but it seems like she doesn't feel like she has to go in there.

I know it is normal for her to get stronger and more assertive as a Maltese, but am I wrong in thinking that this is a sign that she is not seeing me as the Alpha-dog anymore? Or she is just getting her own attitude and wants to play so bad (aka walking around in the store) so that she is just very upset about this?

In Switzerland, dogs cannot walk free in grocery stores. People tie them outside (ummm...no!) or they need to be in a crate. However, they can go basically anywhere else, so she knows she can walk in the store and doesn't seem to understand why I confine her in this certain store. (especially as it smells sooo good!) So she also whines non-stop. Is this just puppy behavior, or part of the bag revolt?

Obviously, the ideal is that she can stay in this bag, as she will be with me when I travel. This means getting in and out of this bag for travel through airports, train stations, parking garages, etc. is important for her safety.

Anyway, any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Michelle,

It may be a growing phase, but I can't say for sure. She's still a little puppy and full of energy. Have you tried exercising her before you put her in the bag? Maybe that would work. Another idea - what about bribing her with a treat? You know, put a little treat or chewy in the bag? I hope that one of our experts weigh in for you.

I think it's great that Switzerland is so dog friendly. We are not 'supposed' to take dogs into grocery stores here, although several managers have told me that since Bonnie is in a carrier, she is welcome. With that exception and indoor restaurants, NYC is very dog friendly.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

oh bless her precious heart. Just a thought, by any chance, in that bag, did she have to go to the vets?


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

When Heidi growls at going in the carrier, she is just telling you that she has no value or joy for the carrier. Dogs do what they find value in doing. You just need to create value for being in the carrier. A great way to do that is through Susan Garrett's Crate Games. Crate Games This DVD is worth every penny and builds core skills that carry over into other training. I used Crate Games for Ella and Gracie and they LOVE their crate, carrier, and playpen. 

Good luck. Heidi is just a baby and will learn rapidly at this age.


----------



## Heidi+Michelle (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I think you are right about value! I did that type of training for her indoor crate and she loves it.

I thought it was enough value that it means we are eventually going outside, but perhaps it needs to be more instant, not 20 minutes later that she gets out somewhere cool and fun.

I am definitely ordering that DVD. I have seen the results in positive reinforcement training and need more help on how to apply to this.

Thanks again!


----------



## Heidi+Michelle (Jan 10, 2012)

*Thanks again*

So since I have been giving Heidi treat when put into the bag, and even hiding a few in the bottom so she ccan hunt for them when i shut it, she is much happier and no more growling. :aktion033: I made her realize the bag is not negative.


----------

